# Largest fish



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Since this is the genreal freshwater section.

I want to know how big the largest fish you were ever able to keep grew to in size and how big was he when you got him (or her)?


I have had comets - bought at 2/3 inch as feeder fish and grew to 13 inches

I have had tin foil barbs - bought at 1 1/4 inch and grew to 11 inches

I also have had bala sharks - bought at 1 1/2 inches and grew to 14 inches.

Now tell us all what are your giants of the tanks are.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

I got my arowana at 3", he's now about 9".

I cant wait to see Gump's response. I think his african lungfish was 3" when he got him, and now he's 34", plus he has other giants.

John should have some good ones as well


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

I am keeping a detailed log on Pepe (my Ghost Knife). He was 3.5" when I got him and now he's slightly over 8" now. I am upgrading to a 135G mainly because of his potential size of 24".


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Unfortunately my Chinese Hi Fin didn't make it to anywhere near his potential size, even for one in captivity. He was about 4" when I got him and he was 7 1/2" when he died just last month. I had him two years so judging from his size I would guess he was about 3 years old.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

a coule of years after i started in the hobby i bought a 2" black shark.when i sold him to a friend he was just a tad over 24" which was way bigger than i had ever expected since my book said max size was 13".


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Well since this is the FW section ill leave my biggest fish out of it. Justin had it almost right:

South american lungfish - 3" to 31" (first year grew 3" to 24")
African arowana - 2" to 16"
Ornate bichir- 2" to 15"
Clown loach - 1" to 10"


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Go ahead and tell us about your salties too Gump, I'll let you get by with it this time. lol (Buggy is curious..)


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

My piranha went from 1/2" to 9" in about 5 years... still have him, and he's still growing.


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

mine is prolly my bgk also prolly around 6-7 inches


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Here is the biggest fish I have owned. It was about 25" when i got it and when i sold it, it was 36-38". I owned it for about 8-9 months and fed it twice a week. 

In tank with small fish: http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b324/gump1529/tessaout.jpg
Coiled: http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b324/gump1529/tessacoiled.jpg
The day it left: http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b324/gump1529/DCP_3059.jpg

Edit forgot to add time frame.


----------



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

I bought a 2" pleco and it grew to about 9" before I switched it to a larger tank. Now it is about 1' 3". He grew that much in about a year and half.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

I was given a female Jaguar Cichlid (*Cichlasoma managuense) at 4 inches, at 8 inchs she was busting the sides out of 45 gals. I searched around & found a male about the same size. They topped out at 16 inch for the male & 13 for the female. Ended up having to build a rubber lined, cinder block pond for them. Meanest fish Ive ever seen. But man are they awesome parents!*


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Gump said:


> Here is the biggest fish I have owned. It was about 25" when i got it and when i sold it, it was 36-38". I owned it for about 8-9 months and fed it twice a week.
> 
> In tank with small fish: http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b324/gump1529/tessaout.jpg
> Coiled: http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b324/gump1529/tessacoiled.jpg
> ...


Thats an awesome eel! Did he ever snack on the damsels?


----------



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

because of my smallish tanks, the biggest fish i own is a 9" whiptail cat. As far as growth goes, the winner is my 4" female convict I raised from my first breeding pair. She's the biggest female I think I've ever seen.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

"Hap" Moori and common pleco (gibbiceps?) both started at 1.5" and grew to more than a foot in a 55 gallon tank.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

MaelStrom said:


> Thats an awesome eel! Did he ever snack on the damsels?


He never ate a damsel but he did eat; sailfin tang, a few wrasses, copperbanded butterfly and about 50 lbs of tilapia.


----------

